# Porter Cable Omnijig 16



## WarEagle1974 (Jun 21, 2015)

I have an Omnijig 16 that I picked up and have no use for it. Would like to sale it and for it to be use a it should.

Message me if interested. I will ship at buyers expense. I accept PayPal as well.


----------



## Reehnegie (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm new to Lumberjocks and unable to PM you regarding the Omnijig (Haven't made 5 posts yet). Is it still available? Could you send me a message with more information about what is included and price?

Thank you


----------

